# unable to acquire IP address



## ecyor07 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, I have a LAN card inserted into a Pentium 3 system. I connected that PC to a Surecom ep4904sx router. I let the settings to obtain IP address automatically. The problem is that it does not acquire any IP address. I turned on the system for about 1 hour and still the message is "acquiring IP address". I tried to connect other PC (with built in lan card) with that router and it obtained an IP address in just about a few seconds.
I tried to put an IP address manually and it worked just fine. The only problem is when I obtain IP address automatically...
Any comments or suggestions regarding this matter? thanx.


----------



## teamhex (Feb 17, 2009)

ecyor07 said:


> Hi, I have a LAN card inserted into a Pentium 3 system. I connected that PC to a Surecom ep4904sx router. I let the settings to obtain IP address automatically. The problem is that it does not acquire any IP address. I turned on the system for about 1 hour and still the message is "acquiring IP address". I tried to connect other PC (with built in lan card) with that router and it obtained an IP address in just about a few seconds.
> I tried to put an IP address manually and it worked just fine. The only problem is when I obtain IP address automatically...
> Any comments or suggestions regarding this matter? thanx.



DHCP may not be working on the router.


----------



## Vipernitrox (Feb 18, 2009)

the computer that obtained the ip adress within a couple of seconds, what ip was it?


----------



## davidireland (Feb 18, 2009)

ecyor07 said:


> Hi, I have a LAN card inserted into a Pentium 3 system. I connected that PC to a Surecom ep4904sx router. I let the settings to obtain IP address automatically. The problem is that it does not acquire any IP address. I turned on the system for about 1 hour and still the message is "acquiring IP address". I tried to connect other PC (with built in lan card) with that router and it obtained an IP address in just about a few seconds.
> I tried to put an IP address manually and it worked just fine. The only problem is when I obtain IP address automatically...
> Any comments or suggestions regarding this matter? thanx.



Check to make sure that there is not a static IP set on the PC that cannot get a connection.

Also, go into the router and make sure DHCP sever is enabled and that there is no filtering set up (MAC filtering for example).

If this does not work you could probably get around this by actually SETTING a correct static IP on the pc. Look at the ip for the pc that can connect and add a few to the end octet. (For example if it gets an IP of 192.168.0.100 make the static IP for the other pc 192.168.0.102 or something like that)

Can the PC that can connect load a web page? It is possible that it gets an IP but not a valid one (ex: 169.x.x.x) which means it isn't really connected.


----------



## chrisalv14 (Feb 18, 2009)

possibly computers connecting to a access point (( router )) may be required to enter a network key or a pass phrase. you cannot connect without it unless its a un secure connection.

secure connections have a network key such as WEP etc.. applied.


----------



## davidireland (Feb 19, 2009)

chrisalv14 said:


> possibly computers connecting to a access point (( router )) may be required to enter a network key or a pass phrase. you cannot connect without it unless its a un secure connection.
> 
> secure connections have a network key such as WEP etc.. applied.



No, in his message he said LAN card. He does not appear to be using wireles.

No passphrase or security measures are applicable to physical LAN connections


----------



## vinnie107 (Feb 20, 2009)

Try renewing the IP. 

CMD and / renewip.   Its something like that.


----------

